# Fiddler crabs



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Bought 4 dozen fiddlers.only used 6. How do I keep the rest alive for awhile?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

bfish said:


> Bought 4 dozen fiddlers.only used 6. How do I keep the rest alive for awhile?


You don't have to do much honestly. Just some moist (not soaking wet) beach sand usually helps them last a while. A scoop or two from right at the water line should be fine. And of course, don't put a lid on there and suffocate them. Keep them out of the sun or heat.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Austin said:


> Keep them out of the sun or heat.


And the cold!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> And the cold!


That too. Basically just keep them inside. But put in a 5 gal bucket so they can't go anywhere. You'd be surprised what kind of escape artists they are. Took me a week to find all of the 2 dozen that escaped in my car...........


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

^ that's funny


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Can you freeze them?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

bfish said:


> Can you freeze them?


Wouldn't suggest it


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

I normally keep them in a big enough styrophome (spelling) box and cut a little air hole in it. Then get a few pieces of printing paper and wet it and dry it out so it is damp and put it in there. Try not to let it get too dry, but they will last a long time. Once time I kept my crabs in a bait bucket and took it to get live shrimp 10 days later. Completely forgot I had them in there til the guy asked what I wanted to do with them. They were still alive.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Some do keep them as pets in aquariums*


----------



## Hangout (Sep 28, 2007)

Do you need to put anything in there for them to eat if you're going to keep them for more than a day or two?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

We keep them alive in a cooler with an open top and moist surroundings for nearly a week. Remove the dead ones, they dont need to eat anything.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Well I put the wet sand in and they liked it. I put a ground up cracker in ther for food and I can't tell if they eat it or not.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I put sea grass in the bucket of fiddler crabs. That seems to help keep them alive.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

hell I left some running loose in my boat, they survived 2 outings and washdowns before I used them all


----------

